# Image Clarity Problem



## amruth kiran (Sep 23, 2012)

hey guys!!
i have a "FUJI FILM A100"
a basic point-and-shoot camera, my problem 's that until recently the image when transferred into the system has a lot of "unfinished looks"..
this was not a problem when i bought it 3 years ago...
the pic has some " grainy" and "reddish" hue.
please advise..


----------



## nac (Sep 23, 2012)

Post the images, let us see what you call "unfinished looks"


----------



## amruth kiran (Sep 23, 2012)

you can tell how it looks.. taken on ganesh chaturthi


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 23, 2012)

@amruth ....its a low light problem...didnt u use flash in the picture? and if u dont want flash then use max light in surrounding thats possible like 2 tubelights etc.
take a pic in daytime...if the pic is satisfactory then my analysis is correct


----------



## nac (Sep 23, 2012)

Yeah, it seems like that... Try it in bright light or using flash...


----------



## amruth kiran (Sep 29, 2012)

sorry for the late reply....
can changing the ISO values make that differ??
how?? please explain...


----------



## audiophilic (Sep 29, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> @amruth ....its a low light problem...didnt u use flash in the picture? and if u dont want flash then use max light in surrounding thats possible like 2 tubelights etc.
> take a pic in daytime...if the pic is satisfactory then my analysis is correct



I think he needs more light. I think using a basic flash will give you very detailed image but some highlights will not be so good. Especially the fact that it will be harsh light from flash. You need a diffused light source, and i think timing is also very important to take the picture. The best time to take is in the evening before sunset, for outdoors, and use the more friendly light sources such as fluorescent tubes indoors. This could solve his problems


----------



## nac (Sep 29, 2012)

amruth kiran said:


> sorry for the late reply....
> can changing the ISO values make that differ??
> how?? please explain...



Yes, it does... higher the no. higher the sensitivity to light and higher the noise.


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 29, 2012)

in basic P&S its not advisable to go above iso400


----------

